# Inchindown Fuel Depot, Ross-shire, March 2008



## zimbob (Apr 23, 2008)

The Inchindown Fuel Depot is one of a series of five such depots constructed at various locations around the country during the 1930s, as bombproof fuel oil stores for the Royal Navy. The Admiralty sold this off in 2003 I believe, and having recce'd it in the dark, and been scared off by the legendary 'Beast' (  ) a daylight return was made with *Lost*, *Melvin26bmx* and a workmate armed with an unfeasibly bright homemade torch 

The place is huge, going into the hill for a good distance.

Map:







Main entrance portal:






The view once inside :






Shadows :






There were six seperate fuel "cells" each having it's own entrance at each end, one for maintenace purposes, the other was access to the tank itself.

Each cell had a ladder to the top:






And assorted valves :






They had a measuring device as well, these were scaled in feet to give some idea of size :






In the first portal, the tunnels were a good width:






Whereas in the second, they were much narrower:






They changed to the natural sandstone further in (see coloured section of map) :






Dated 1941:






Groovy fungus  though as these were the roof supports perhaps we should have been worried 






Rock to concrete transition:






This made me smile:






Daylight (and the owners  ) were beckoning:






Time to go, I could have spent longer here, it was a fantastic place!


----------



## Bishop (Apr 23, 2008)

Class. I grew up next to a WW2 underground fuel depot (Hallen, North Bristol) so it's really good to see pics and read a report from one of a different layout.

Ta.

B


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 24, 2008)

Good report and pics...love the schematic. Really like the measure and the date. Nice one!


----------



## King Al (Apr 24, 2008)

Great report Zimbob, like the medium voltage sign  not seen inside one of these places before.


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 24, 2008)

This is something i've not seen before either. Lots of fun with lighting to be had i bet! Good pics & plan.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow nice find there, Id love to have a look in something like this


----------



## woody65 (Apr 25, 2008)

is this owned by bannermans?

cheers


----------



## zimbob (Apr 25, 2008)

woody65 said:


> is this owned by bannermans?
> 
> cheers



Aye, it certainly is, they bought it from the Admiralty as part of a job lot with Invergordon Pier.


----------



## woody65 (Apr 25, 2008)

zimbob said:


> Aye, it certainly is, they bought it from the Admiralty as part of a job lot with Invergordon Pier.



my sister used to own the pier shop. bannermans own plenty of land up there

cheers


----------



## Bryag (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought you might have posted the pic of the beast, just to show we were not just a couple of big jessies!

I am still gutted I was unable to join you there, but shit happens, and there may be another opportunity in the future!


----------



## pdtnc (Aug 9, 2008)

interesting stuff, and good pics


----------



## jock1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice one zimbob great pics great find


----------



## crumbler (Aug 10, 2008)

really good report, ive not seen tunnels like these before.
thanks for posting


----------



## stevenrostock (Aug 24, 2009)

regarding the inchindown oil storage tanks is it true that there has been or going to be 
visitor trips in to the storage tanks.
i am asking as my family live close by and have not heard any thing
thanks
steven


----------



## zimbob (Aug 24, 2009)

stevenrostock said:


> regarding the inchindown oil storage tanks is it true that there has been or going to be
> visitor trips in to the storage tanks.
> i am asking as my family live close by and have not heard any thing
> thanks
> steven



Yup, tis true 


linky...


----------



## lost (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh nice one, I fancy going back there with a proper camera.


----------



## V70 (Aug 25, 2009)

Interesting  I always fancied a look at the one at Rosyth but never got round to it. Looks like the scale of this one far exceeds it too.

Nice report!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice one looks hooge! Love the 'Medium Voltage' too. I bet a lot of fun can be had down there with light painting!


----------



## Bryag (Aug 25, 2009)

Before we all start pishing our frillies, may I be the first to say this is not an "Open" day, it is a guided tour. Photo opportunities will not be very easy, also, last weekend, there were only two places left (according to BBC news website). 

The owners seem pretty cool though, so if you ask Zimbob nicely, I am sure he will give you their details.(assuming they haven't realised that not ALL of they keys were handed back last time)


----------



## zimbob (Aug 25, 2009)

Bryag said:


> .....(assuming they haven't realised that not ALL of they keys were handed back last time)



Sh*t!!! I'd forgotten about that, must sort that out! :icon_evil


----------



## Bryag (Aug 25, 2009)

zimbob said:


> Sh*t!!! I'd forgotten about that, must sort that out! :icon_evil



Naughty, Naughty (said in a Borat descibing the town rapist voice)


----------

